# Glass carboy vs Plastic



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd be careful using plastic water bottles. They might (likely do) have micro-scratches inside that could prevent adequate sanitation for one, but the biggie IMO is that they are permeable to oxygen over time so not great for storage/conditioning. Probably OK for the primary if you need to get going. Alternatives? Mailorder a carboy, or one of the new "Betterbottle" plastics that are supposed to be impermeable to O2. Some water companies that do 5-gal bottled water for offices still have 5-gallon glassies you can get for a deposit. Glass carboys often are available at auctions and yard sales too, Or do one-gallon batches in glass juice jugs. 

Really I'd recommend finding glass if you can arrange it. Ever come down towards Boulder?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

For a 5 gallon batch, I'd agree. Make the splurge. You can also try large hobby type shops. Around here we have a "New River Pottery" that has had cheap 5 gallon glass carboys from time to time. I'm going to post a new topic on finding suppliers....


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Ben,

I get down that way about twice a year. Are you a supplier?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not a brewing supplier, but I play one in my taproom  

I'm not positive, but Boulder may be the closest shop for you. What's Brewin' is a very low-key local shop with quality ingredients and doodads. I managed the shop there for a time, but have moved on since and can recommend them as good people. Unfortunately no internet vending. We had lots of folks from your neck come down and stock up; dry wine yeasts keep for well over a year and most nutrients/acids/etc virtually indefinitely. Certainly worth swinging in for carboys, stoppers, airlocks, and the basics: shipping carboys is expensive! If it's only a couple times a year, time one of them for (maybe) February 2006's International Mead Festival which has been a true gem in past sessions, educational for the palatte and the mind if not the liver









Also, if you're feeling froggy, check out the area meaderies Medovina Meadery in Niwot (beekeeper's meadery, very kind and knowledgeable guy) and also Redstone Meadery in Boulder, with a tasting room and a wide variety of meads. Boulder's a great town for a tasting day!


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

I buy carboys from www.homebrew.com and get them shipped. If you include the cost of gas, I can get them shipped to my house for the same price as driving to the closest brewshop and buying them there.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

FWIW, I agree on the glass vs. plastic - stick with glass. When you buy your carboys, make sure to pick up a plastic dipped metal handle for each that permanently clamps on the carboy neck - makes hauling and handling MUCH easier. 

I mail ordered all my carboys. Back when I bought them, the mail order price was better than at the local shops. It's been a while tho, so I don't remember exactly where I got mine.

If you have access to a water cooler, grab some of the plastic caps that come on the water-filled plastic carboys. Even after they've been torn off, they still seal a carboy well enough for storage (keeping dust out). I store mine full of lightly-chlorinated water so they're ready for their next use.

Careful with thermal shock with glass. When I was just learning, I figured I'd sanitize by pouring boiling water into my carboy - cracked the bottom out clean, and I ended up with a glass disk and a big glass funnel! Other than that one loss, my glass carboys (with handles) have held up great for over 10 years!


----------

